# lookin for a female hairless rat



## meggybooze (Nov 3, 2007)

hello i am lookin for a female hairless rat. i already own 2 adult female haird rats and i was thinking about putting a hairless with them they are very good temperd rats and are quite and sweet 

whoeva has a female hairless for sale or nos of any one who has can u please write back thanks 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

no offense but good luck because hairless rats are in big demand if i were you i would breed them but thats just my opinion


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Ratlover - please don't advocate breeding. Mods, stop me if I'm out of line, but as the "Caring for Accidental Litters" section states:

"Please do not discuss intentional breeding here - We are not experienced breeders, and cannot offer advice on breeding."

I would assume that goes for the whole forum. It's never a good idea to breed just because a certain rat is harder to find. Never, ever.

*steps off soapbox*

meggybooze - have you checked local shelters, rescues, Craigslist, Petfinder, local breeders, etc? I believe you're in the UK, so I'm not sure if you have access to CL or Petfinder, so maybe someone in the UK has better ideas as to where you can look.


----------



## meggybooze (Nov 3, 2007)

yes i am in the uk but i cant seem 2 find ay breeders or shelters around here in cornwall


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I think personality is often more important than looks.... Don't discredit a possible new rattie just because she has fur.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hairless (usually double rex) rats often have a lot more medical issues than our regular standard coated rats. Eye and skin problems are very common.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

What kind of skin problems? Is it just that they are more easily able to get scratched during rough rattie wrestling or that just more suseptible to skin irritants since not having the extra fur? One of my new babies is double rex and was just curious...


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

lil spaz is right even thought i want a dumbo really badly i am perfectly happy with hooded rats


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm happy with any rats, I bought mine from family run pet stores, who are good breeders. Especially my little Addoface, he is beautiful.

Not many rat breeders here in London either, I'm always on the look out here for UK members giving rats up for adoption


----------

